# TelexFREE España - Para todos que dicen que es una estafa



## Campedro (20 Ene 2014)

Hola Amigos ! Pasaba por aquí y no pude dejar de registrarme !! Os comento 19 puntos que CREO que debeis leer...

1- Habeís encontrado a alguien quejadose por internet o por la calle de que TelexFREE no les haya pagado, que les hayan timado ????? Por Favor decirmelo, o como dijo Carlos Costa (director de TelexFREE) " si hay alguíen con alguna queja, que venga a mí ".

2- Por que aparece en Google : scam, fraude relacionado con TelexFREE ?????
respuesta: Por culpa de personas como vosotros, No es que haya sido alguna persona que hubiese sido, en su caso, timada... son simples desinformados, gente que no tiene afán de emprendedor que ni siquiera hayan entrado a TelexFREE, pudiendo y teniendo el derecho de decir que TelexFREE es una estafa, repito, que salga alguién que haya entrado en Telexfree y lo diga.

3- Sois desinformados pq ? Pq simplemente de primeras os cae mal algo y ya tachaís de por vida, y dejáis pasar la oportunidad de vuestra vida. 

4- Existen distribuidores TelexFREE que por las ganas de GANAR MAS DINERO, lo explican mal, y la empresa queda mal por su culpa...

5- TelexFREE Piramide ? Todo sistema ecónomico tiene forma de piramide, no ? NO gana mas el jefe, el dueño de algun comercio que sus trabajadores ? No gana más el presidente de CocaCola que sus directivos, no ganan mas los directivos que sus encargados de cada zona, que a su vez ganan más que los pringados trabajadores !! Que si hacen huelga los trabajadores, cae toda la piramide, y el presidente no gana un duro ?? Es asi o no es ????

6- Pero en TelexFREE NO es asi !! No gana más el de arriba !! Sino el que trabaje más!! Que en el caso de CocaCola, aunque el trabajador trabaje MUY DURO, nunca llegará a ser Presidente de CocaCola y nunca ganará como él !! 
En TelexFREE gana el que trabaje más!! El de Arriba de tí puede ganar mucho menos si tu tienes a mas gente !! a si de simples !!

7- Qué ya No venden en USA y vienen a robar aqui en España ?? jajajjaj
TelexFREE tiene más de 2 millones de distribuidores en todo el mundo, y quiere expandir sus fronteras dando la oportunidad a todos nosotros...

8 - Que en Brasil estan en busca y captura ?? JAJAJA... En Brasil, un país de corruptos que tienen por detras otros intereses en cerrar TelexFREE pq estan haciendo rica a mucha gente !! Lo único que pasó alli fue que en un ESTADO del Pais han denunciado a la empresa, y han abierto una investigación y de momento esta todo bloqueado HASTA finalizacion de ella. Donde Por cierto, el directo CArlos COsta da la cara en las audiencias, encima tienen un canal en Youtube donde cada semana ponen un video de como va el caso en Brasil, Donde también HA DICHO en Publico que si pasa algo malo con la empresa, DEVOLVERA la inversion inicial de todas aquellas personas QUE NO HAYAN RECUPERADO SU INVERSION. (Creeis que en una piramide harian esto?)

9- TelexFREE es una empresa seria, hace poco han firmado un contrado para ser el PATROCINADOR del equipo de futbol BOTAFOGO en Brasil.
Estan construyendo un HOTEL con BEST WESTER en RIO de JANEIRO, sin contar los nuevos productos que estan a lanzar este año 2014, como TelexMobile, TelexEcommerce, TelexBIT !!! 

10 - que hay que invertir para entrar ???? HIJO DE MI VIDA, no todo es esta vida te lo van a dar por tu cara bonita, es algo bueno que funciona, y muy bien por cierto, si fuera gratis...FLIPARIAS !!!

11-Qúe de donde sale el dinero ??? 
TelexFREE tiene beneficos de las ventas de sus productos Voip, qué nadie los compra ? Para ganar uno de los bonos, tienes que tener unas cuantas cuentas Voips activas, es decir, si venden...
Publiciad en Internet ??? Si nosotros mismos publicamos, telexfree evita todos los gastos de empresas de publicidad e intermediarios, pasando de ellos a nosotros directamente, ahorran en gastos...
Si colocais TelexFREE en la PAGINA de ALEXA, vereís que es la pagina 1000 más visitada !! Y que ganan con eso ??? Pues en la pagina de TelexFREE, cuando entras al escritorio virtual siempre hay publicidad de empresas, es decir, tambien cobran por ello.

12- PQ LOS RUSOS tienen tanta pasta ????? ( una reflexion mia) si os fijais en ALEXA, TelexFREE en la pagina 272 mas visitada en RUSIA. Podeis constratar esta info cuando querais !!!

13- Resumiendo, !! Creo que este es el tipico caso >> Un chico te cae mal al principio, pero luego lo conoces y es super buena gente !!! Esto encajaria aqui... la gente PREJUZGAN las cosas pq escuchan unos y otros decir..es una ESTAFA !! Y no se atreven y dejan de ganar dinero por culpa de otros . Repito, buscar en Internet a ver si veís a alguien estafado !! habiendo 2 millones de usuarios, alguno HABRA NO ? Pues no...

14- Pq NO ? En BrASIL la gente SALE A LA CALLE a defender la empresa !! QUE FUERTE NO ? Pq sera ?? Pq la empresa es SERIA, PAGA y MUY BIEN !! él que siga sin creerselo, es pq es CIEGO !!

15-He visto que Uno de aqui hacia calculos y no salia los calculos ni pa ganar 100 € JAJAJ !! Mi sponsor gana 10 mil dolares al diaa !! mentira ?? Pues bueno....jajaj !! Lo cobrara en NEGRO.. ?? Pues seguramente....qué pasa ?? Que estas a favor de los corruptos del gobierno que te suben el iva, que te quitan de sanidad, que te quitan trabajo, y que luego te roban para comprarse TRAJES ?? a esoss quieres PAGARLES ?? Yo no...

16- Hay un brasileño en YouTube que gana 1 millon de REALES al mes !! Videos contrastados, podeis investigar cuando querais !!

17- Habra alguno que No ganara nada ?? Pues habra algun Tonto, pq para ganar hay que por lo menos crear todos los dias los anuncios en Internet..PQ sino NO cobras equella SEMANA.

18 - Piramide ?? Que solo ganas si invitas a ALguien ??? En TelexFREE NOOO !! Puedes ganar dinero SOLO, si.. he dicho SOLO publicando tus anuncios SIN LA NECESIDAD de INVITAR a Nadie.

19 - Para dejar Claro lo que paga TelexFREE, tambien os dejare unas imagenes...

20 - Para terminar. Os dejare algunas imagenes para contrastar mi info.

Adios muy buenas !! Y repito...si habia alguien que no creía !! Por Favor, Investigar bien y no aceptar la opinión de alguien que no tiene ni idea... o sino, seguir con vuestras vidas, pq si siempre haces lo que siempre has hecho, siempre tendrás lo que siempre tuvistes.


1- Botafogo Patrocinador 













2- Hotel BEST WESTER





pagina del hotel telexfree > Tijuca

3- TelexCommerce 






4- Se me OLVIDABA !! TelexFREE compro la empresa VOXBRAS






5- Algunos beneficio que he encontrado en internet, No mios !



















PD: Amigos, vosotros mismo podeis encontrar esto y mucho más en Internet, 
OS RETO a probar en buscar TelexFREE en Instagram, Youtube...solo vais a encontrar COSAS BUENAS, NO CREEIS que si fuera una estafa..no habria alguien quejandose, em cambio, estan todos conn telexfree..apoyondola !! Los unicos que ESTROPEAN la imagen de la empresa..SON gente que crean temas en foros con Titulos "telexfree estafa " y cuando entras a mirar..es solo un TONTO que opina que es una estafa y que NO ES UN ESTAFADO !!

TelexFREE esta registrada, tiene sus impuestos pagados, esta creciendo como empresa, entras y cobras 1 año entero.. y SI Hay gente que RENUEVA...pq no iban hacerlo ?? si han ganado MUCHOOO con esto ? ah ?

Si alguien quiere más info...


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Ene 2014)

Pero que cohones es esto? a la basura ya! esto es bolsa e inversiones, no es lugar para colgar publicidad engañosa! :no:


----------



## costeño (20 Ene 2014)

*pompero spamero*


----------



## hibridus (20 Ene 2014)

Rusia, Brasil... jajajaja

No estaba seguro si era una estafa, ahora lo tengo más claro.


----------



## kdkilo (20 Ene 2014)

telexfree-torrevieja? que internacional no?


----------



## cifuentes (20 Ene 2014)

Estos tambien patrocinaban a un equipo ACB


----------



## Campedro (20 Ene 2014)

kdkilo dijo:


> telexfree-torrevieja? que internacional no?



No, esa es una pagina web local... la internacional es telexfree.com

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 23:27 ----------




hibridus dijo:


> Rusia, Brasil... jajajaja
> 
> No estaba seguro si era una estafa, ahora lo tengo más claro.



ah si ? Lo has investigado a fondo ? 

Qto ganas al mes ?


----------



## makokillo (20 Ene 2014)

Campedro dijo:


> No, esa es una pagina web local... la internacional es telexfree.com
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 23:27 ----------
> 
> ...



A robar a Sierra Morena, por aqui no te queremos


----------



## Campedro (20 Ene 2014)

cifuentes dijo:


> Estos tambien patrocinaban a un equipo ACB



Tbien ???? Oléééé´... Tbien son socios de BestWestern Hotel ? A lo mejor son los mismos eeh...quien sabe


----------



## DEPASO (20 Ene 2014)

U jo jo jo, menuda presentacion de psicologia barata.....lo jodido es que funciona muy bien ,pero eso ellos ya lo saben....


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ene 2014)

Campedro dijo:


> 15-He visto que Uno de aqui hacia calculos y no salia los calculos ni pa ganar 100 € JAJAJ !! Mi sponsor gana 10 mil dolares al diaa !! mentira ?? Pues bueno....jajaj !! Lo cobrara en NEGRO.. ?? Pues seguramente....qué pasa ?? Que estas a favor de los corruptos del gobierno que te suben el iva, que te quitan de sanidad, que te quitan trabajo, y que luego te roban para comprarse TRAJES ?? a esoss quieres PAGARLES ?? Yo no...



Pasa que La empresa tiene obligación de dar de alta al empleado o si este es autónomo facturar por sus servicios con IVA, retención IRPF y pagar SS. 
Pasa que si no se da ninguna de las dos circunstancias hay un hecho constitutivo de delito punible y denunciable del que además dejas rastro en internet con las correspondientes direcciones web que espero se investiguen.
Pasa que sois rastreros y os aprovecháis de la ignorancia y la desesperación de la gente para ganar dinero.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ene 2014)

Excusatio non petita...

Resultados de la búsqueda para «Excusatio non petita» - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## RVR60 (21 Ene 2014)

Que jartera timadores...


----------



## dayan (21 Ene 2014)

Me importan una mierda Telexfree y tu puta mierda de vida de lameculos patético, ridículo y comepollas del dueño de Telexfree.

Vete a la mierda, payaso. Por cierto ¿que coño ES TELEXFREE?


----------



## Campedro (21 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pasa que La empresa tiene obligación de dar de alta al empleado o si este es autónomo facturar por sus servicios con IVA, retención IRPF y pagar SS.
> Pasa que si no se da ninguna de las dos circunstancias hay un hecho constitutivo de delito punible y denunciable del que además dejas rastro en internet con las correspondientes direcciones web que espero se investiguen.
> Pasa que sois rastreros y os aprovecháis de la ignorancia y la desesperación de la gente para ganar dinero.



Compañero corrector de gramatica !! La empresa con sede en USA y Brasil paga sus impuestos allí ! Que tengas que hacerte de autonomo..pues cada uno que haga lo que quiera...
Dejo rastro ?? jajajjaa...

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 00:13 ----------




dayan dijo:


> Me importan una mierda Telexfree y tu puta mierda de vida de lameculos patético, ridículo y comepollas del dueño de Telexfree.



si no te importa, NO comentes !!! No tienes vida ? Te aburres ? Pon A3...

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 00:15 ----------




RVR60 dijo:


> Que jartera timadores...



Has comprado un piso ?
Has abierto un negocio ?
timadores...


----------



## LOLEANTE (21 Ene 2014)

Campedro Hamijo, aceptáis himbersiones en Burbucoins?


----------



## InsiderFX (21 Ene 2014)

Buenas campedro compañero, quiero invertir 100.000 $ estadounidenses en telexfree. Como tendría que hacerlo y cuanta plata podría ganar? Me podría haser millonario?

Gracias


----------



## Campedro (21 Ene 2014)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Buenas campedro compañero, quiero invertir 100.000 $ estadounidenses en telexfree. Como tendría que hacerlo y cuanta plata podría ganar? Me podría haser millonario?
> 
> Gracias



Buenas Insider FX, si de verdad tuvieras 100 mil ...podrias ganar:

Comprar 100 mil /1425 US = 70,17 cuentas family

si con cada family ganas 400 $/mes ..
ganarías SOLO creando anuncios = 70*400 = 28 mil al mes durante 1 año
en 4 meses ganarias 112 mil, recuperas y en 1 año ganarias 336 mil

Sin contar..q con ese dinero podrias ser TeamBuilder..y participar en los bonos de 2% de las ganancias liquidas de la empresa...

en fin... eso es...si los tuvieras compañero. )


----------



## LOLEANTE (21 Ene 2014)

Campedro dijo:


> Buenas Insider FX, si de verdad tuvieras 100 mil ...podrias ganar:
> 
> Comprar 100 mil /1425 US = 70,17 cuentas family
> 
> ...



Los que se van a hacer teambuilder son los de delitos telemáticos. Verás que inversión te van a hacer :XX:


----------



## Campedro (21 Ene 2014)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Los que se van a hacer teambuilder son los de delitos telemáticos. Verás que inversión te van a hacer :XX:



eres MUUUUUUU grande tíoo !!! ienso:

vete a vender un riñon o a mandar whatsApps a putas...


----------



## Hulk Hogan (21 Ene 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Campedro dijo:


> Compañero corrector de gramatica !! La empresa con sede en USA y Brasil paga sus impuestos allí ! Que tengas que hacerte de autonomo..pues cada uno que haga lo que quiera...
> Dejo rastro ?? jajajjaa...





Compañero de la piramidal!! Que tenga sede en USA y Brasil no les exime de sus responsabilidades legales en España cuando ejercen aquí cualquier tipo de actividad económica. Te explicaría más detalles pero por tu forma de escribir imagino el perfil que tienes. Ya si eso me pasas con tu jefe de chiringuito a ver si hay algo más de vida al otro lado...


----------



## pichaza (22 Ene 2014)

Yo me he abierto un AD Central, hace 10 dias. La broma me ha costado unos 300 $, y por poner un anuncio diario , semanalmente gano 20 $ .Espero recuperar la inversión en tres meses y medio. A pesar de esas ganancias semanales, la pasta ganada no la puedo retirar hasta haber acumulado 300 $, asunto que huele un poco mal. No me cabe duda que es un ponzi como una catedral, pero bueno, de aqui a que pete este timo, confio en que ya habre tenido benefcios y para entonces que me quiten lo bailao hoyga. Ya os tendré al corriente de como va el negocio, de momento me lo paso bomba poniendo el anuncio diario, llamame tonto, pero me siento realizado). Tanto es así que no teniendo suficiente con la publicación del anuncio, pongo otros tantos por mi cuenta con el fin de venderme el paquete tercermundista de los 3000 minutos de VOIPmensuales, llamado 99telexfree, lo pinto como la joya de la corona pero no me lo compra ni el tato.


----------



## kader35 (22 Ene 2014)

Campedro. 15-He visto que Uno de aqui hacia calculos y no salia los calculos ni pa ganar 100 € JAJAJ !! Mi sponsor gana 10 mil dolares al diaa !! /QUOTE dijo:


> Yo también he visto las cuentas de la gente de mi grupo y he alucinado en colores.
> 
> Ha desaparecido mi foro, parece que el tema no le gusta a alguien, con la de chorradas que hay que leer por aquí .... Lo mío era una especie de diario donde iba reflejando mis avances para que cualquiera que le interese el negocio multinivel fuera viendo la evolución al cabo de unos meses, pero bueno, no se ha entendido así y lo siento por los interesados, que eran muchos a tenor de los privados.


----------



## pichaza (14 Feb 2014)

En referencia al AD central que compré hace un mes, ahora me he comprado un AD central familiar por un coste de 1425$ por el cual obtendré unos ingresos mensuales de 400$ y luego he entrado en un grupo de brockers del multinivel donde formando parte de un grupo de 30 personas cada uno de nosotros hemos aportado 1500€ en la compra de varias franquicias de TELEXFREE,en las que formando red nos reportara trimestralmente 5000$ en un plazo de 2 años . Haciendo cuentas llevo ya invertido 339$+1425$+ 1500€. En el AD central ya llevo acumulado 100$, pero hasta que no tenga 300$ no puedo hacer reintegros, ya os iré teniendo al corriente de como va el business


----------



## jorkum (5 Mar 2014)

trabajo en telexfree, ahora solo la inversion es de 648 dolares, y ganas 400 dolares al mes. mas informacion en jorkum@hot.


----------



## Sevillano34 (12 Mar 2014)

Hola a todos.

Googleando un poco he dado con este foro, y en concreto con este subforo en el que habláis de Telexfree. Antes de nada quiero decir que no pretendo hacer spam. Ni quiero vender nada, ni engañar a nadie, ni unir a nadie al "negocio". Simplemente exponer mi punto de vista, opinión y experiencia con esta compañía.

Todo empezó en Mayo de 2013 (así que no acaba de aterrizar en españa, lleva casi un año, al menos que yo sepa). Un primo que ya me había intentado introducir en otros multinivel sin éxito, me llegó un día vendiéndome el negocio del siglo. Sin tener que vender, sin tener que sudar. Tenía que poner 1100Eur (1425 Dolares), y tendría unos réditos de 400U$D mensuales. Una vez más, le dije NO, pero al llegar a casa me lo pensé, y como había recibido un ingreso extra por objetivos en mi trabajo y alguna apuestilla que había ganado, pues decidí arriesgarme. El retorno eran 3 meses para el 100%, pero pasados dos meses podía recuperar buena parte de los 1100Eur.

Las primeras semanas fueron jodidas. Me repetía una y otra vez a mí mismo ¿"Dónde te has metido?¿¡¿Dónde?! Pero los días y las semanas fueron pasando, llegó el verano, y los últimos días de Junio recibí mi primer ingreso. Unos 300€. Poco a poco me fue calmando, y claro, el verano es una época que pasa muy rápido, y cuando me había dado cuenta estábamos en septiembre y ya había recuperado los 1000, y manejaba unos beneficios de 200 aprox. Cuando alcancé los 1000 de beneficio volví a reinvertir, total, yo ya no perdía nada.. Empecé así un bucle que me llevó a tener invertidos 4000€ (solo 2000 a riesgo). A día de hoy tengo todo recuperado y unos beneficios de unos 3500€.

Yo no soy imbécil, no nací ayer, y es imposible y completamente insostenible que una empresa te de un 250% de beneficio. Desde el primer momento tenía claro que era un ponzi en toda regla. Simplemente me arriesgué a estar arriba en la pirámide, y parece ser que así fue, que debí ser de los primeros en entrar en España. Aconsejado por mi familiar, al que obviamente le hice caso esta vez ya que el riesgo era ya 0, me dijo que diversificara en otro sistema, unetenet, que es prácticamente lo mismo que Telexfree. Pues así estoy ahora mismo, ingresando unos 1500 € mensuales sin correr riesgo.

Por otra parte no paro de pensar en la de gente que se va a llevar palos. Muchos en el paro y con hijos. Yo entré con 1100€, pero con un trabajo estable e ingresos suficientes como para poder soportar el palo. El sistema no va a ser eterno, ya que las matemáticas no mienten. Para que una persona que invierta 1000Eur, gane 2500, tiene que haber 2.5 personas que pierdan sus 1000€ de inversión. Eso sin contar residuales por red, lo que llevaría la relación a 3 a 1, 4 a 1.. Aunque esas ya son cifras que se me escapan, y que no he montado red. Mis amigos al principio me llamaban loco (con razón), y a los 4 meses estaban llamándome todos los días para entrar. Conmigo no dejé entrar a nadie, a pesar de que primero, todos somos mayorcitos, y segundo a mí me iba a repecurtir en más ingresos. Pero prefería estar yo solo y mi riesgo.

Ese es un poco el resumen de mi experiencia estos 9 meses. Yo tenía claro desde el primer momento que trataba de un ponzi, pero ni os imaginais la de gente engañada que entra. Poniendo cantidades de 20,30, o 60000€. Yo he visto dar en mano estas cantidades como si fueran caramelos.

Personalmente no creo que dure mucho más, a pesar de que es cierto que a día de hoy no conozco a nadie que no haya cobrado. Me consta que están intentando expandirlo por el norte (Alemania, Dinamarca, Suecia...) y por el este (Rumanía, Rusia, Bulgaria...). Si lo consiguen es posible que dure algún tiempo, de lo contrario no me extrañaría que unos pocos meses se cortar el grifo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## pepe01 (4 Abr 2014)

Pues el rollo esté ha llegado ahora a mi pueblo, unos han metido 10.000€, otros se ríen de los primeros, mi cuñado ha metido dinero y yo no me atrevo a preguntarle cuanto :-O


----------



## OberOst (4 Abr 2014)

Calopezzzzz cierra la puerta que entran los ladrones


----------



## LDK (4 Abr 2014)

jorkum dijo:


> trabajo en telexfree, ahora solo la inversion es de 648 dolares, y ganas 400 dolares al mes. mas informacion en jorkum@hot.



Manda cojones que estén las estafas piramidales directamente atreviéndose a poner sueldos cuencoarrocistas como _gancho_...


----------



## Betamix (4 Abr 2014)

Como juegan con las mentes débiles de este planeta...


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Jul 2014)

Ande andará el tontolapolla del OP.

Una pirámide de codicia | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## InsiderFX (6 Jul 2014)

Menudo owned. Entre Gowex y esto, vaya mesecito tenemos con las estafas.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## Z4LMAN (6 Jul 2014)

Los del TelexFree...pueden ir pasando por aqui y empezar comer pollas a diestro y siniestro....


----------



## sissano (6 Jul 2014)

Que el forero Campedro pase y "defienda" a su Telexfree


----------



## Betamix (6 Jul 2014)

Cuando leía esta mañana la noticia ya sabía yo que había leído por Burbuja un post de este calibre.... mae míaaaa


----------



## decloban (6 Jul 2014)

Ahora solo falta una noticia que diga que a un español le han extraído órganos mientras estaba de visita en el Amazonas donde iba a invertir en minas.


----------



## centuria (6 Jul 2014)

telexfree mierda


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Jul 2014)

sólo un idiota dejaría pasar una oportunidad como esta!::


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (7 Jul 2014)

Idiotas que se dejan robar pensando que ganarán dinero sin hacer nada más que confiar en un desconocido que les vende la moto. Se lo merecen, como los del timo de la estampita.


----------



## centuria (7 Jul 2014)

el OP esta ahora mismo siendo sodomizado por el caballo de un tio que perdio su inversion en telexfree y tiene que vender el animalito,,,


----------



## oreka (7 Jul 2014)

Plataforma de afectados pidiendo a Mariano que le salve del pufo en que su codicia les ha metido 3....2.....1........


----------



## OvEr0n (7 Jul 2014)

Analfabetos que no aprenden...


----------



## Jarel! (7 Jul 2014)

Paletos, gañanes, ilusos, torpes, lentos, incultos, estúpidos, sin personalidad, sin pensamiento propio, sin autoestima, garrulos, autoengañados, tontos, .....

Si que tienen clientes estas propuestas de mierda......

Ojalá le entren los 7 males a todos los hijos de puta que se aprovechan de los cortitos que entran al trapo.

Cuentas family? Teambuilder?

Vete a tomar por el culo, trabaja y aporta algo a la sociedad.

Eres mierda, y lo sabes.


----------



## Nico (7 Jul 2014)

Que suerte que Campedro nos avisó a tiempo de esta estupenda oportunidad !!


----------

